# 1/12 scale Victorian house



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a project I've been workin on for over twenty years. I found a drawing in a book of 1878 model homes. I made the plans up from the drawing and a floor plan that was included in the book. I cast about 15,000 bricks for all the brickwork and cut the lumber from 3/4" basswood boards. The flooring is poplar. I made all the tools and equipment during breaks from the construction. 














































I'm still workin on it, I've got a lot of brickwork left to do. I'll finish it off as a construction site in progress.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That's some project. I could never have that kind of patience. If I don't finish a project in 3 months it usually gets shelved. 

It could use a nice Heywood Estate style rail line (15 inch narrow gauge - http://www.perrygrove.co.uk/History1.html) to cart materials to the site. 32 mm track ("O gauge") works out to about 15 inches in 1:12. Maybe a project for the next 20 years. 

-Brian


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful!! 

Harvey C.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! That's really marvelous!


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you fellas! I like the idea of the 15" railroad Brian. I'm 60 now, another 5 years or so to finish this, yeah, maybe? This project got this far cause it's too big to put away.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding!

My wife was speechless. She wants one of course.

Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! That's a truly inspiring feat of model building. Looks absolutely real in the photos. 

Best Wishes

Joe Mc


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks Joe and Dave, nice to be here where folks appreciate effort.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's kinda neat and all, but the Nails you used in the framing are way out of scale. Really, I think you could have done better 

 

It's truly amazing, Russel! The only question I have is, was it common to have the wood flooring change direction in the middle of the house like that? I can see why it might have been, so I was just wondering if you got that from the plans as well. In any case the modeling is superb, and something I think all of us can take inspiration from. Thank you for sharing your work, and please continue.


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

Good question. I don't know Kenneth. When I built the first floor platform I put the floor joists across the shortest distance. It made sense to me. That dictated the direction of the sub flooring. The floor plan is in the shape of a cross. The proper way to construct the house for that era is balloon framing I think. I built it this way so I could take it apart and get it out of the basement from time to time. The problem you mention didn't hold up my building permits anyway.


----------



## hi-railer (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone know the latest update on this????


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Unreal! What a masterpiece!


----------

